# JBoss mit existierendem Tomcat nutzen?



## ElTorb (27. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

Ist es möglich den JBoss AS nicht mit dem gebundelten Tomcat zu nutzen sondern mit einem schon existierenden Tomcat Server?

Habe gehört, dass das früher (JBoss AS 3.6x) möglich war, finde aber für die aktuellen Versionen keine Infos dazu. Auch bei der Suche nach einem Tomcat Connector oder irgendetwas vergleichbarem bin ich nicht fündig geworden?

Hat dazu jemand eine Lösung oder einen Hinweis in welcher Richtung ich weitersuchen sollte?

Grüße
Torb


----------



## maki (27. Jan 2008)

Definiere "nutzen"

Wenn du damit meinst, das eine Webanwendung auf einem anderen Tomcat Läuft (womöglich auf einer anderen Maschine) und auf den JBoss zugreift, dann lautet die Anwort  ja.


----------



## ElTorb (27. Jan 2008)

Genau das ist gemeint.
Wir haben bereits einen Tomcat laufen und wollen nicht zwei Tomcats laufen lassen, also gewissermaßen den gebundelten gegen den vorhandenen "austauschen".

wie stellt man das denn an?
irgend ein Stichwort nach dem ich fahnden kann? Hatte schon bei den Tomcat Connectoren geguckt, aber die sind ja wohl zur Anbindung an Webserver gedacht.

Muss ich das im JBoss oder im Tomcat einstellen?


Grüße
Torb


----------



## maki (28. Jan 2008)

Wie kommuniziert denn die Webnwednung mit dem JBoss? 

Normalerweise reicht es host und port anzupassen.


----------



## ElTorb (30. Jan 2008)

Es geht dabei um folgendes:

Derzeit laufen das DMS Alfresco und das CMS OpenCms im mit Alfresco gebundelten Tomcat Server.

Nun wollen wir den JBoss AS und das JBoss Portal einführen.

Da Alfresco sich etwas anstellt in einem anderen als dem gebundelten Tomcat vernünftig zu laufen wollen wir nun versuchen statt des im JBoss AS integrierten Tomcat den bereits laufenden Tomcat von Alfresco für alle Anwendungen zu nutzen.

Das JBoss Portal soll also auch im Alfresco Tomcat deployed werden. Leider stehe ich dabei jetzt etwas wie der Ochs vorm Berg vor den Tomcat config files, wenn ich versuche dem Alfresco Tomcat mitzuteilen, dass er auf die Resourcen des JBoss AS zugreifen soll.

Also ich weiß nicht, wie ich host und port anpassen muss.
Habe mir die Server.xml beider Tomcats angesehen (von Alfresco und JBoss Tomcat) und außer einer angegebenen address="${jboss.bind.address} bei JBoss nichts unterschiedliches gefunden.


----------

